# Hunting With Lurchers And Catapults



## the gafer (Apr 15, 2012)

hi guys i don't no if its in the right section but who else hunts with there lurchers and catapult i fore one do my lurcher have become very good at finding grey squirels wether they are flat to the tree or in there dray i just wonderd if i was alone at this ??


----------



## Berkshire bred (Mar 4, 2012)

i know that people use lurchers for hare coursing but that is illegal i did not realise hat they could be used to hunt squirrel.


----------



## the gafer (Apr 15, 2012)

ya can use them to hunt anything but most things are elegal i use mine to find them then i shoot them i do it with pigeon on the nest


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

As a lad, it was very common where I grew up to hunt squirrels with a dog. The dog would tree the squirrel and then bark. We would then go to the tree and shoot the squirrel. It was perfectly legal during squirrel season to hunt them with a dog.

On another note ... I need to give you a friendly warning not to post illegal activities on the forum. The forum cannot be seen to promote illegal hunting because of the possibility of prosecution. And there are lots of anti-hunting groups that troll for information about individuals who hunt illegally, so the prospect for personal harrassment is real. Further, publication of the illegal use of slingshots simply strengthens the hand of those who would like to ban all slingshots ... certainly something none of us wants. Just a word to the wise .... And you are not the first person to receive this warning on this forum, so please do not feel singled out.
















Cheers ........ Charles


----------



## August West (Jan 21, 2012)

Squirrel dogs are super common in rural Appalachians where I am originally from. I hunt squirrels and raccoons with a breed of dogs called Mountain Curs that are unique to where I am from. I haven't hunted them with a slingshot but I am sure I will. I just got a new pup yesterday, he is half Stephen's cur and half Mountain cur, his bloodline is topshelf for these kinds of dogs.





































Edit:Thought I would show yall guys across the pond what we call a fox squirrel, this isn't a trick photo and that's a 12 bore in the pic, it doesn't take many of these boys to make a meal. LOL


----------



## Sean (Nov 17, 2011)

Those dogs look like they just live to hunt huh?


----------



## Jim Williams (Jul 6, 2011)

What fine looking dogs you have there!

I have never seen a fox squirrel that looks like that before! It looks more like a cross between a domestic cat than a squirrel! hehe.

Thanks for sharing


----------



## August West (Jan 21, 2012)

Sean, I have hunted with dogs all my life and these curs are the most unbelievable dogs I've ever been around. The huntinest, grittiest, most athletic dogs I have ever had the pleasure of working with. These dogs are family pets, play frisbee, run around in the yard with the neighbor kids then hunt all night, if you can't tell I love these dogs.









Sling Jim, Those squirrels that size with that coloration are actually really common here but I believe pretty much only here. Chris


----------



## the gafer (Apr 15, 2012)

all my hunting is above board i have permission of the land owner charles but thanks for the heads up pal


----------



## yeeharr (May 26, 2010)

Lurchers will hunt nearly anything. They aren't encouraged to give tongue, it's actually seen as a fault with them. They make excellent squirrel dogs and assist with bringing catty shot game to hand.


----------



## Devoman (Oct 15, 2010)

Sling Jim said:


> What fine looking dogs you have there!
> 
> I have never seen a fox squirrel that looks like that before! It looks more like a cross between a domestic cat than a squirrel! hehe.
> 
> Thanks for sharing


That's what my wife said when I showed her the picture! lol
Very interesting, thanks.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

the gafer said:


> all my hunting is above board i have permission of the land owner charles but thanks for the heads up pal


Thanks for the reassurance ... sorry to play the school maarm!

I believe the reason lurchers are not encouraged to voice dates from earlier times when they were commonly used by poachers at night, usually to take rabbits that had been netted. Of course a barking dog would be a dead give-away to the game keepers! Your dog with the squirrel is a very fine looking animal.

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## Sean (Nov 17, 2011)

August West said:


> Sean, I have hunted with dogs all my life and these curs are the most unbelievable dogs I've ever been around. The huntinest, grittiest, most athletic dogs I have ever had the pleasure of working with. These dogs are family pets, play frisbee, run around in the yard with the neighbor kids then hunt all night, if you can't tell I love these dogs.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is amazing and wonderful to hear. Thanks for sharing this with us.


----------



## the gafer (Apr 15, 2012)

these are my squiral hunting pack
the 1st is a beddy whippet gh








2nd is a 1/2 x dhxgh








3rd is a dhxgh x colliexgh








all these are verry common lurchers over hear


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

Nice looking dogs there Gafer.
Yeah, lurchers make great hunting dogs for all sorts of game.... one of the reasons I don't have many squirrels on my farm is the greyhound pups will lay in wait for one of them to get on the ground, and the squirrel seems to always underestimate the speed a greyhound is capable of traveling. If the squirrel get 10 feet from the tree and the dog is 30 feet from the squirrel... dead squirrel.

One of my favorite dogs I ever had was a three legged one... looked a little like yours, Smiley was his name. He was absolutely lethal on anything that made the mistake of coming in our yard or pasture.


----------



## August West (Jan 21, 2012)

Man gafer those are some great looking dogs, do they tree the squirrels or just retrieve them? Chris


----------



## the gafer (Apr 15, 2012)

August West said:


> Man gafer those are some great looking dogs, do they tree the squirrels or just retrieve them? Chris


yes mate they watch them run from tree to tree for me whilst i load only the dark one yaps at them others just follow but he don.t make a sound on bunny's all good dogs they even mark the drays they are in


----------



## August West (Jan 21, 2012)

That is a good dog that will stay with a squirrel when it timbers, which is what we call running from tree to tree. Jeez it is only April and I am already getting fired up about this fall. LOL Chris


----------



## the gafer (Apr 15, 2012)

August West said:


> That is a good dog that will stay with a squirrel when it timbers, which is what we call running from tree to tree. Jeez it is only April and I am already getting fired up about this fall. LOL Chris


my bro has teriers what do the same pal all ways looking up the tree same as mine the dogs soon get the hang of following them the best fun with a catty and a dog by far


----------



## Sean (Nov 17, 2011)

Nice looking Dog's there Gafer, I love pic's of peoples animals.


----------



## the gafer (Apr 15, 2012)

Sean said:


> Nice looking Dog's there Gafer, I love pic's of peoples animals.


thank you pal they are a good part of my hunting team


----------



## squirrelsniper (Mar 20, 2012)

August that is a nice lookin cur pup you got!
I wish iknew how to post pics here so I could post a pic of my fiest dog treeing.

Ps if you're not already, you should join us on sqdog.com


----------

